# Calendar Photo contest for work - rules?



## skywalkerbeth (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

I volunteered to create a contest for my workplace.  We are going to make a calendar for 2009 using photos by employees.  This entails a photo contest - one wherein the submittees submit their photo-files to a central point (someone's email address) and the winners are selected by employee-judges.

I have good ideas already, but I was wondering if someone has already done something similar and if so if they would mind sharing the rules they drew up (or what they may have learned in the process).  I want to keep this as simple as possible.

Many thanks!


----------



## bdv1973 (Aug 16, 2008)

We did this @ my job 2 years ago...The only rules we had were no Pornography, nothing Racists, and nothing Gender or Religiously Offensive. After that it was fair game.


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 16, 2008)

If there's 12 people entering judge one from each person, If there's 24 put two images per page. Have everyone submit at least 5 images. That way everyone feels groovy.


----------

